# (For metalheads) Where It All Began



## Ether's Bane (Dec 17, 2009)

What was the first metal song you ever listened to and liked?

Mine was Iron Man by Black Sabbath.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 17, 2009)

Nightwish's "Amaranth" a little more than two years ago. I haven't been into metal very long.

It kind of sucks that the first metal song I liked was from such a shitty band, but oh well.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 17, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> Nightwish's "Amaranth" a little more than two years ago. I haven't been into metal very long.
> 
> It kind of sucks that the first metal song I liked was from *such a shitty band*, but oh well.


*>:(*

Anyway, I first heard Iron Man in April of 2007. In fact, I think I can remember, in correct order, the first ten metal songs I listened to. (Not counting glam metal or songs that are only partly metal [AC/DC, Deep Purple].)

1. Iron Man - Black Sabbath
2. Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions
3. Living After Midnight - Judas Priest
4. Paranoid - Black Sabbath
5. Through the Fire and Flames - DragonForce
6. Revolution Deathsquad - DragonForce
7. Black Sunshine - White Zombie (through Guitar Hero 3)
8. Before I Forget - Slipknot (again, through GH3)
9. Stricken - Disturbed (and again)
10. Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Zuu (Dec 17, 2009)

Seriously listened to? Symphony of Destruction by Megadeth.

Unintentionally? Metallica.


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 17, 2009)

Enter Sandman. I have heard it since I was a leetle one. Or any metal songs from Guitar Hero. But what really got me started was:
Angry Again-Megadeth
War Pigs-Black Sabbath
The Trooper-Iron Maiden
Those were some that got me into metal. Well.....Not counting guitar hero.


----------



## M&F (Dec 17, 2009)

When I was younger I used to be one of these guys that thought metalheads suck.

Then my cousin became a Metallica addict and got me into it.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Dec 18, 2009)

I have Cradle of Filth to thank for getting me into metal. I downloaded their Nymphetamine album out of curiosity as to what a band called "Cradle of Filth" could possibly sound like hahaa. I'd heard a couple of Metallica songs previously and enjoyed them, but they didn't have as much of an impact as Cradle did. They were so heavy, so extreme (compared to the stuff like Razorlight I was listening to at the time anyway) and really just evil sounding, like a pack of demons screeching in my ear or something, while still being melodic and quite easy to get into. They very quickly became my favourite band, nothing else I had at the time could compare. 

A few months after I got into Cradle (this was at some point 2005/2006 can't remember exactly lol) I bought a magazine which had an interview with Dani Filth where he talked about "the songs that changed his life". These included songs from bands like Iron Maiden, Emperor, Slayer, Bad Religion, Deicide and Dissection. Say what you like about Dani's own music, but he has great taste haha. As luck would have it my local CD shop had Deicide's first album on sale for a fiver, I bought that based on Dani's recommendations (first ever metal album I actually bought) and that just had me hooked, so much darker, heavier and generally evil than Cradle was. 

I checked out all the stuff the Dani Filth article had recommended eventually and it was all brilliant. Initially I was more into the black metal stuff, looking up bands like Mayhem and Darkthrone and being fascinated by the whole history behind the Norwegian bands, but while I still like black metal the Deicide CD stuck with me more, and laid the path for what could turn out to be a lifetime's obsession. Death metal forever :D


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 19, 2009)

Rammstein - Du Hast.


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 19, 2009)

Sonata Arctica - Kingdom For A Heart


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 19, 2009)

Battery - Metallica

Oh, and Effigy? Try some Dethklok.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 19, 2009)

The first metal song I ever listened to was... Iron Man, I think. I'm not exactly a metal-type of person, so I can't really name anything else I've listened to in the world of metal.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 20, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Rammstein - Du Hast.


Not metal.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Dec 20, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> Not metal.


They're close enough to metal and they're the band that encouraged him to get more into metal and check out new bands, you don't need to be anal about genres.



			
				Grimdour The Desecrater said:
			
		

> Oh, and Effigy? Try some Dethklok.


What songs/album would you recommend to get an idea of their sound?


----------



## departuresong (Dec 20, 2009)

Effigy of the Forgotten said:


> They're close enough to metal and they're the band that encouraged him to get more into metal and check out new bands, you don't need to be anal about genres.


That's not what the OP asked. :S


----------



## glitchedgamer (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, I'd like to thank my video game addiction. It had to be Metallica's "One" (which, creepily, I'm actually listening to right now...) on Guitar Hero 3. This was my first exposure to pre-Black Album Metallica and also my first exposure to true metal. I knew from the instant that the song began metal was for me, and since I didn't listen to music at all before this, I became a devout metalhead. And what a glorious devotion it is. Horns up \m/.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 21, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> Not metal.


I consider Rammstein metal and they were the first metal band I loved.

Other than that I have no idea, Nightwish or Metallica I guess?


----------



## departuresong (Dec 22, 2009)

Why do you consider them metal? Out of curiosity, of course...


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 22, 2009)

They have enough metal characteristics that qualify them as having a "metal" sound. i.e. the basis of their songs is metal (riffs, drum patterns, etc). Most of their stuff sounds like Metallica riff-wise, who they always seem to borrow from. I can understand people doubting it, and yeah, if we're talking Herzeleid I can see where you're coming from, as the industrial influence is a part of them too.

But in the basis, the riffing that the song is built on - I can see it as metal. I think you could pit KMFDM under metal for the same reason.

But yeah I can see the argument for them not being classified as metal. 
I don't think they're metal in the sense that Death is or Celtic Frost, no. But if you broaden the definitions a bit to be more than songs played at 200 bpm, achromatically, I'm sure you can fit them in. And if you don't want to put them under metal but industrial I'm okay with that too but there is metal in their sound definitely.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 22, 2009)

I generally just refer to bands like KMFDM, Rammstein, and Hanzel und Gretyl "industrial," although I will admit that is one of the most infuriatingly ambiguous terms in music.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 22, 2009)

Um. Iron Maiden, I think. Or. Actually I don't know. Probably Iron Maiden or Megadeth. I went through a phase where I enjoyed them a while back. Four years ago or something.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 23, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> I generally just refer to bands like KMFDM, Rammstein, and Hanzel und Gretyl "industrial," although I will admit that is one of the most infuriatingly ambiguous terms in music.


i see stuff such as vnv nation as industrial too so i like a distinction


----------

